# Trans vaginal and Pelvic Ultrasound coding question



## 1formissy (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello Fellow Radiology Coders! 

The provider's report reads patient had a Trans vaginal Ultrasound, with a Pelvic Ultrasound, and Doppler. The Doppler, which is 93976 is bundling with the CPT code 76856. 
Here are the codes used. 

76856
76830
93976

I do not normally bill out the 93976 due to this bundling edit. Is there anything under NCCI that you have found where it clearly states it should NOT be billed? 

Comments?


----------



## monicapava01 (Dec 13, 2017)

*question?*

Did you get any answers on this?  I have the same situation 76830, 76856 and 93975.  I'm not sure how to bill this properly


----------

